# Kontrolle auf Dreiecksmatrix



## peterpan23 (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo Leute

Wir haben eine Aufgabe bekommen, in der wir eine eingegebene Matrix auf Dreiecksmatrix untersuchen solln. Das heißt wenn eine Dreiecksmatrix eingegeben wurde soll die Ausgabe true sein und wenn sie keine ist, dann soll die ausgabe false sein.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen(please), hab überhaupt keinen plan wie ich das realisieren kann.  :?:  :?:


----------



## SlaterB (12. Dez 2007)

beschreibe näher, inwiefern du davon keinen Plan hast,

hast du schon einfache Programme, etwa um Matrixen überhaupt im Programm darzustellen, ein-/ auszugeben, usw.?

was stellst du dir unter der Hilfe vor außer der Lösung?


----------



## peterpan23 (16. Dez 2007)

ja, na das problem beginnt ja schon bei der eingabe: Wie kann ich zum Beispiel eine 3*3 Matrix eingeben?


----------



## masta // thomas (16. Dez 2007)

Was ist denn eine Matrix? Wie könntest du die darstellen?
Komm, bisschen Initiative, dann macht das Helfen auch Spaß


----------



## mikachu (17. Dez 2007)

das mit der eingabe ist eigentlich in jedem Java-IO-tutorial beschrieben.

1. matrix-größe eingeben

```
Scanner inputScanner = new Scanner( System.in );
System.out.println( "Dimension der Matrix: " );
int size = inputScanner.nextInt();
```

2. werte eingeben in abhängigkeit von der größe

```
int[][] matrix = new int[size][size];
for( int zeile = 0; zeile < size; ++zeile )
{
    for( int spalte = 0; spalte < size; ++spalte )
    {
        System.out.println( "Wert für Zeile " + ( zeile + 1 ) + " und Spalte " + ( spalte + 1 ) ": " );
        matrix[zeile][spalte] = inputScanner.nextInt();
    }
}
```


----------



## masta // thomas (17. Dez 2007)

*puff* Hast du gesehen, wie sich der Lerneffekt in Luft aufgelöst hat?


----------



## mikachu (17. Dez 2007)

-___-
ist doch nur ne eingabe...
hat noch nix mit berechnung etc zu tun.

einfach ne eingabe. gut, eine speicherallokation ist auch dabei , aber das ist ja auch nur lvl1-stuff


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2007)

kann das sein, das wir heute schon den dritten beitrag zu matrizen haben? kann das sein dass, das der selbe studiengang ist   wär mal lustig wenn hier ein lehrer rein schaut.


----------



## mikachu (17. Dez 2007)

na wenn der lehrer aber auch so unverhältnissmäßig schweren aufgaben stellt...


----------

